# Kent Zoe Marine And Freshwater



## pakman777 (Mar 11, 2010)

So I ordered some Kent freshwater zoe for my mac after I saw the benefits of it (soaking food, vitamins, etc.). I received Kent zoe marine in the mail and Im wondering if the freshwater and marine zoe are the same thing. I emailed the company I got if from, stating that I ordered freshwater zoe, not marine zoe. They replied that it is the same thing, Kent only makes one product and I should be fine with the marine. Is this the case???


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes I've used both with no problems and my fish looked great


----------



## pakman777 (Mar 11, 2010)

Just just got a reply from Kent and they said "marine and freshwater are now under the same label and are the same product." Hope this helps someone inthe future. I've been using it to feed my 3 inch mac and hes been fine.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

That really annoys and confuses me when companies put different labels on the same product. Why would they designate marine and freshwater for the same product? It seems that just saying fish vitamins would be more to the point for consumers. I recently discovered this is similar with some potting soil. One bag was for vegetables and another was for plants and flowers. The employee pointed out that they were exactly the same composition with different designations.


----------

